# Waymo AMA (ask me anything) this thursday



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/dvhvst


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

thread.fail=true


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

When will level 5 SDC's show up and when will they be at my local dealer?

That's all I care about. The endgame.

But I have a feeling my 2 year old son will still need to take drivers ed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

3am and from Fontucky. Ya right.

How about pour your self another and spill it instead of us asking questions.


----------

